# Making Calls Of Google Voice



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I Can't seem to make a call off google voice Says "Mobile Network Not Available"(While i'm on wifi)... Is there an obvious solution, btw the mic is crappy from what i can see, has any/ one else experienced this??


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think you can make internet calls from the TP, I may be wrong though. You're best bet is to setup something through sipdroid, however the mic isn't currently functioning with that.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

lnfound said:


> I don't think you can make internet calls from the TP, I may be wrong though. You're best bet is to setup something through sipdroid, however the mic isn't currently functioning with that.


 so its not just me thinking the mic isn't performing well ?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

EricErK said:


> so its not just me thinking the mic isn't performing well ?


Known issue...


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

EricErK said:


> I Can't seem to make a call off google voice Says "Mobile Network Not Available"(While i'm on wifi)... Is there an obvious solution, btw the mic is crappy from what i can see, has any/ one else experienced this??


Provided the TP mic were fixed, you unfortunetly cant use the VoIP feature of Google Voice in the Android app. There is, however, a 3rd party app that you can use called Groove IP which is $5 in the market.


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> Provided the TP mic were fixed, you unfortunetly cant use the VoIP feature of Google Voice in the Android app. There is, however, a 3rd party app that you can use called Groove IP which is $5 in the market.


Forgot to mention this. I got mine setup with Groove IP in moments, very very easy. Hoping the mic issue gets fixed eventually, I could really use VoIP calling from my TP.


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

Recent thread on same topic, using GrooVe IP, and other methods.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7576-use-touchpad-as-phone-using-google-voice/

Note: snrb now has logs to work with. Hopefully he finds a way to get the mic working with GrooVe IP.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Brilliant







, I Can't wait for alpha 3 or Beta 1


----------



## briandigital (Oct 16, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Known issue...


.......

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

So does that mean that calling will always be impossible?


----------



## pinesal (Oct 14, 2011)

Google voice is not a VOIP service. It's a call forwarding service. In order for it to work, you need to have a working phone service already.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Well what about that gmail thing, when you log on to gmail you're allowed to make calls, using the google voice number


----------



## pinesal (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, there is that. But it seems to be a feature of Gmail. You can't make calls from the Google voice webpage but you can from the gmail web page.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Hbopefully google voice starts doing free voip to the usa


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

EricErK said:


> So does that mean that calling will always be impossible?


You could always follow the link I posted regarding GrooVe IP. Once the mic issue is fixed, calling with GrooVe IP _will_ work. I can make calls _now_, but the party I'm calling can't hear me, though I can hear them fine. So calling _will_ happen.

I think Skype _may_ work now, _with_ mic. In certain applications the mic works _now_. Such as Voice Recorder.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Pinan said:


> You could always follow the link I posted regarding GrooVe IP. Once the mic issue is fixed, calling with GrooVe IP _will_ work. I can make calls _now_, but the party I'm calling can't hear me, though I can hear them fine. So calling _will_ happen.
> 
> I think Skype _may_ work now, _with_ mic. In certain applications the mic works _now_. Such as Voice Recorder.


Don't get me wrong, i appreciate the link, i just don't have anymore money to spend xDDD At this point its lunch or an app (College, so much win...)


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

pinesal said:


> Google voice is not a VOIP service. It's a call forwarding service. In order for it to work, you need to have a working phone service already.


For those in the US, it actually does include a VoIP service, but its only accessable from desktop computers.


----------



## Pinan (Oct 22, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Don't get me wrong, i appreciate the link, i just don't have anymore money to spend xDDD At this point its lunch or an app (College, so much win...)


Right now it's $2 at Amazon, or you could use Sipdroid which is free. Sipdroid uses a "middle man" however to complete the service (pbxes).


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Right now it's $2 at Amazon, or you could use Sipdroid which is free. Sipdroid uses a "middle man" however to complete the service (pbxes).


i'll try sipdroid







thanx


----------



## gbzbz (Sep 16, 2011)

Is GrooveIP mic problem resolved somehow? Just curious......


----------

